# EGG SHARING SCHEMES YORKSHIRE



## suzy2509 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi i am new to the site and looking for more info on the egg sharing schemes. I live in west yorkshire and am 30 years old, my partner and i have been trying for a child for about 7 years now with no luck, we have been sent for all the tests and my husbands sperm levels have come back low, nothing else has come up besides this. We are not entitled to NHS funding as my husband has children to a previous relationship (never had troubles in past!! typical). So we were told that our only option would be ivf but we just cant afford it, so been looking at the egg sharing schemes and also would love to help another couple at the same time.
If anyone can give me some advice on good clinics near me and also idea of costs etc...


----------



## Jo_75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Suzy

Care Fertility do it and have places dotted about all over England. Their success rates are very good, too. It costs around £1000 for treatment if you share your eggs. Use the link below for more details:

http://www.carefertility.com

Good luck 

 **This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Sorry for the delay in welcoming you to the site Suzy  
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Egg Share ~ *CLICK HERE

You can find specific clinics which do Egg sharing here ... 
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/fertility.html

Ask the Yorkshire girls for advice on clinics in your area ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=256.0

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE
(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF, which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization. ICSI may be suggested with having a low count, but it depends on how low. With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

Wishing you lots of luck    and  
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)

**This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites**


----------

